# Ear Cropping in Bay Area



## MissSnoopy (Dec 22, 2011)

Me and my boyfriend just bought a blue nose and want to short crop his ears. We live in the Bay Area(hayward/Oakland) area and are looking for a Vet that will do them. I have found a few but some are either asking $500 or do not have really good feedback from other owners. If anyone knows of a vet they went to or know of a good one please let me know.

thank you


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

You could try contacting some breeders in your area and ask them who they use.
Also for future reference blue nose is only the color of the dogs nose,not a type of pit bull or bloodline


----------



## Yambeezy (Apr 3, 2011)

MissSnoopy said:


> Me and my boyfriend just bought a blue nose and want to short crop his ears. We live in the Bay Area(hayward/Oakland) area and are looking for a Vet that will do them. I have found a few but some are either asking $500 or do not have really good feedback from other owners. If anyone knows of a vet they went to or know of a good one please let me know.
> 
> thank you


St. Louis veterinary. It's in Oakland off fruitvale. He's the best in the bay area and he's not too expensive. They go by weight of the dog. Under 20 lbs is somewhere between 180 to 200. 20 to 30 lbs is like 225 to 250. Includes all meds and two post op visits. Dr. Tann. 510 530 1004. He done both my dogs. Il post up pics later so that u can see his work.


----------

